# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  حقائق مريرة: قبل تسجيل الحارس  رمزي صالح

## حسين يوسف

*
من المعروف إن النادي الأهلي القاهري يعاني من هاجس حراس المرمى 
منذ رحيل الحضري، وظل الأهلي في رحلة بحث وتجريب عن حارس بقامة 
الحضري دون فائدة.. 
فضم عدد كبير من حراس المرمى عسى ولعل أن يسدوا النقص الذيخلفه رحيل 
الحضري، ولكن كل الحراس الذين أتوا لم يكونوا بقدر طموح الأهلي.. 
ومن ذمن هؤلاء الحراس رمزي صالح الذي أخذ فرصته كاملة مع الأهلي 
وفشل أن يسد حاجة الفريق في هذه الخانة فلعب الموسم قبل الماضي فقط.. 
والموسم الخير لم يشترك نسبة لتدهور مستواه أو لتفوق إكرامي الصغير عليه.. 
وتم استبعاده نهائيا من قائمة الأهلي الأفريقية.. 
وهاهو الجهاز الفني للأهلي حكم على تجربة الحارس فتخلص منه هذا الموسم.. 
ومجانا على أن يحدد بنفسه وجهته المقبلة. 
وتعاقد مع حارس المنصورة محمود أبو السعود.. 
كما ان عماد المندوه مدرب حراس مرمى الزمالك رفض من قبل انضمام صالح 
إلى الزمالك.. 
وقالت عنه جماهير الزمالك حين سمعت إن ناديها يريد ضمه: 
ان صالح لن يكون مستواه أسوأ من مستوى عبد المنصف، والبعض الآخر يؤكد: 
"إذا كان فيه الخير.. ما كان رماه الطير".! 

وعليه وقبل اضاعة فرصة تجنيس حارس أجنبي أتمنى من مجلس المريخ مراجعة 
هذا الأمر جيدا ومعرفة السبب الذي يجعل نادي مثل الأهلي يعاني من مشكلة في 
حراسة المرمي يستغنى عنه.. 
أرجو ذلك..

*

----------


## مرهف

*نعم الحبيب حسين 
رمزي صالح لم يضيف للأهلي جديد 
والأهلي الذي نعرفه لو رأي في رمزي منقذ لما لفظه
الكثيرون يتألقون في مباراة او مباريتين ويفشلون في التألق من جديد
قد تكون الصدف هي التي قادتهم للتألق او ان الظروف هي التي حرمتهم من التألق مقبلاً
حقيقة لا أخبر عن رمزي الكثير 
لكن لو كان مجيداً لدوره داخل الملعب لما فرط الاهلي فيه
...

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو يا شباب شنو حكاية التجنيس دي اين هيبة الجنسية السودانية
*

----------


## غندور

*هذا الحارس لا يختلف عن حراسنا الموجودين الان ،،نفس الاخطاء الساذجة يرتكبها رمزى ولن يضيف لنا الا الحسرة..
أعطوا الثقة للشاب مصطفى وباولو فعلى الاقل لديهم دافع الاجادة والتألق ولن تندموا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو يا شباب شنو حكاية التجنيس دي اين هيبة الجنسية السودانية



في الخرطوم 2 في درج المدعو شداد
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الاخ حسين 

والله فكرت في كتابة هذا البوست من أمس ولماذا يتمسك الاهلى بالشبلين شريف اكرامى واحمد عادل عبدالمنعم ويترك صالح يذهب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ولكن من يستطيع ان يجاوب
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*بصراحة هذا الحارس لن يفيد المريخ ولم نسمع به من قبل ، ومن هو الذي اكتشفه للمريخ واوصي بتسجيله ، دائما تسجيلات تتم بطريقة غير مدروسة عشوائية تسيطر عليها الانطباعية ، واذا تم الحكم عليه من خلال مباراة المنتخب الفلسطيني مع منتخبنا فهو لم يتألق بدليل الذي احرز الهدف في مرماه مدافع نتيجة لضعف مهاجمي منتخبنا.
                        	*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*الاخوة الاعزاء 
هل شاهدتم الحارس فعلا في مباريات الاهلي القاهر أم تحكمون من خلال البيانات والتصريحات التي لا تفيد في شي ... قبل الحكم على الحارس رمزي صالح يجب التأكد أن الحارس من مستواه وهذه طبعا من شأن الجهاز الفني للمريخ والعيون التي ترصد اللعيبة ، ويجب الرجوع إلى الكابتن هشام السليني ، أو الكابتن الهادي سليم 
ولي عودة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*رمزي صالح أفضل لاعب في تاريخ المنتخب الفلسطيني الحديث
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

بحسب  استفتاء أجراه موقع كووورة الشهير
_______________________________

غزة  –  (رامتان) 25/4/2009 –

 حصل رمزي صالح الحارس الدولي الفلسطيني  المحترف في صفوف الأهلي المصري, على لقب أفضل لاعب في تاريخ المنتخب  الفلسطيني الحديث, خلال الاستفتاء الذي أجراه موقع كووورة الشهير على صفحته  الرئيسية, واستمر لمدة أسبوعين.

وحصل رمزي صالح على نسبة " 49.3 %  ", من إجمال المصوتين الذين وصل عددهم إلى " 13390 " مشارك, فيما احتل  المعتزل فرانشيسكو علام المركز الثاني بنسبة " 10.9 % ".

وجاء فادي  لافي في المركز الثالث, وزياد الكرد في المركز الرابع, وروبرتو كاتلون في  المركز الخامس, بينما احتل صائب جندية قائد المنتخب الفلسطيني وصاحب أعلى  عدد من المشاركات الدولية المركز السادس في الاستفتاء.

ونجح صالح في  الحصول على المركز الأول, نظراً لشهرته العربية وخاصة في مصر, التي تشهد  في الآونة الأخيرة تألقاً لافتاً للحارس الفلسطيني مع ناديه الأهلي المصري,  كان آخرها حصوله على لقب أفضل لاعب في لقاء القمة بين الأهلي والزمالك  والذي انتهى بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين.

وتمثلت المفاجأة في حصول  علام على المركز الثاني, على الرغم من الانتقادات الواسعة التي تلقاها  المحترفون في الآونة الأخيرة, وهو ما أدى إلى اختفاء اللاعب علام عن  الأنظار, قبل اعتزاله اللعب بشكل مفاجئ نتيجة معاناته من ظروف اقتصادية  صعبة.

جدير بالذكر أن الاستفتاء شهد إدراج أسماء " 11 " لاعباً  فلسطينياً, هم رمزي صالح وفادي لافي وفرانشيسكو علام وصائب جندية وزياد  الكرد وتيسير عامر وروبرتو كاتلون وإبراهيم مناصره ولؤي حسني ومحمد  السويركي وعماد أيوب.

ويأتي فوز رمزي صالح بأعلى نسبة تصويت، في ظل  تنافسه مع لؤي حسني، الحارس الدولي السابق للمنتخب الوطني، والذي ساهم بشكل  كبير في تحقيق الإنجاز الوحيد للمنتخب الوطني الفلسطيني في العام 1999،  والمتمثل في الحصول على برونزية الدورة العربية التاسعة بالأردن، والتي لم  يُشارك فيها رمزي صالح بسبب عدم حصوله في ذلك الوقت على الرقم الوطني  (بطاقة الهوية)، بعد عامين من عودته مع عائلته إلى فلسطين قادماً من  السعودية على سبيل الزيارة قبل استقراره في فلسطين، وانضمامه للمنتخب في  العام 2000 بعد حصوله عليها.
♥   ♥   ♥     ♥   ♥   ♥       ♥   ♥   ♥       ♥   ♥   ♥
كما ويأتي فوز صالح باللقب، بعد أقل من شهر على فوزه بلقب  أفضل مُحترف فلسطيني في استفتاء موقع " كووورة فلسطينية "، وحصوله على  جائزة الراحل عزمي نصار، ليكون بذلك قد فرض نفسه وسيطر على جوائز  واستفتاءات هذا العام، والتي من المتوقع أن يحصل على المركز الأول فيما  تبقى منها حتى نهاية الموسم 2009.
♥♥♥♥    ♥♥♥♥    ♥♥♥♥    ♥♥♥♥ 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نتائج تقييم مباراة الزمالك : المتألق رمزي صالح في المركز الأول 
****************************
شارك  6274 مشجع في تقييم أداء اللاعبين في مباراة الزمالك في الدوري العام، و  التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي 
____________________________________________

المركز  الأول حصل عليه رمزي صالح، أفضل لاعبي الأهلي في المباراة، حيث أنقذ  الفريق من أكثر من هدف محقق، أولهما إختراق حازم إمام للجبهة اليسرى و  مروره من جلبرتو و محمد سمير و أحمد السيد، لينقذ رمزي الموقف، و هو ما  تكرر من نفس اللاعب في الشوط الثاني، كما أنقذ رمزي عرضية خطيرة لحازم إمام  في الشوط الأول. و أغلق مرماه بشكل ممتاز أمام هجمتين خطيرتين من شريف  أشرف و أحمد رؤوف، و نال أسد جباليا 7.94 درجة.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*رمزي صالح يعتلي القمة و معوض يستمر في المراكز  المتقدمة  
نتائج تقييم الجماهير  للاعبين في مباراة المحلة : 
♥♥♥♥♥♥   ♥♥♥♥♥♥   ♥♥♥♥♥♥   ♥♥♥♥♥   ♥♥♥♥♥
 شارك 5020 مشجع في تقييم أداء اللاعبين في مباراة المحلة و التي انتهت  بتعادل سلبي و أداء هجومي ضعيف من الأهلي، و حصل اللاعبون على معدل درجات  4.79 من عشرة و هو المعدل الأدنى منذ مباراة الأهلي و الإسماعيلي.

المركز  الأول كان من نصيب رمزي صالح، و لم يتهدد مرمى صالح كثيراً، و إن كانت  الهجمات التي إرتدت على الأهلي في منتهى الخطورة و خاصة تسديدتين في الشوط  الأول من عبد الرحيم طه و كرة عرضية من عبد الشافي نجح رمزي في التعامل  معها قبل دانيلو دانيال بالإضافة لتمركزه الجيد الذي صعب التسديد على نادر  العشري في أخطر فرص اللقاء لينال الحارس الفلسطيني 6.59 درجة.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*روح عزمي نصار تمنح رمزي صالح
 لقب أفضل محترف فلسطيني 
♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥  ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥♥ ♥


 حصل الدولي الفلسطيني رمزى  صالح حارس مرمى النادي الأهلي المصري على جائزة عزمي نصار لأفضل محترف  فلسطيني لموسم 2008-2009 . 

وحصل رمزى على لقب النسخة الثالثة من  جائزة المدرب الراحل عزمي نصار التي يرعاها رجل الأعمال الفلسطيني ماجد  بلعاوي وينفذها منتدى كووورة فلسطينية .

ونال صالح أعلى رصيد في  الاستفتاء برصيد ( 184 نقطه ) متقدما على العديد من اللاعبين المحترفين فى  الخارج أمثال المهاجم فهد عتال المحترف لاعب الجزيرة الأردني، وربيرتو  بشارة المحترف فى تشيلي، وانس الشربيني لاعب رجيكا الكرواتي.

شارك  فى التصويت لجنة مختصة ومهتمة باللاعبين المحترفين، واللاعبون أنفسهم، الى  جانب بعض المدربون والشخصيات الرياضية ابرزها نيقولا شهوان المدير الفني  السابق للمنتخب الفلسطيني، وعاهد زقوت مدرب نادي الهلال الرياضي في غزة  ومنتخب الناشئين.

وتحمل هذه الجائزة اسم المدرب عزمي نصار كخطوة  لتخليد ذكرى المدير الفني الراحل للمنتخب الفلسطيني الذي قدم الكثير لكرة  القدم الفلسطينية.

الجدير بالذكر أن رمزي  صالح قد شارك فى مباريات 
الاهلى  الأخيرة سواء فى بطولة الدوري العام أو بطولة دورى رابطة الأبطال  الأفريقية وقد ظهر بمستوى راااااااااااااائع
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين يوسف
					


وهاهو الجهاز الفني للأهلي حكم على تجربة الحارس فتخلص منه هذا الموسم.. 
ومجانا على أن يحدد بنفسه وجهته المقبلة. 
وتعاقد مع حارس المنصورة محمود أبو السعود.. 






الأهلي يستغنى عن خدمات الحارس (رمزى صالح)23/6/2010      
 توجه الثلاثاء،  الفلسطينى رمزى صالح حارس مرمى الفريق الأول بالنادى الأهلى إلى مقر النادى  بالجزيرة، وتسلم الاستغناء الخاص به من هادى خشبة مدير الكرة بالفريق  مجاناً. 
جاءت هذه الخطوة من جانب مسئولى الأهلى كنوع من التكريم للحارس الذى لم يثر  أى مشاكل طوال فترة وجوده فى الأهلى. 
كانت أنباء قد ترددت حول دخول رمزى صالح ضمن الصفقة التبادلية بين الأهلى  والاتحاد للحصول على خدمات جدو، ولكن الأهلى فضل منح الحارس الاستغناء  الخاص به مجانا على أن يحدد بنفسه وجهته المقبلة.  
*

----------


## Boshkash

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو يا شباب شنو حكاية التجنيس دي اين هيبة الجنسية السودانية



دي البحير زاتو يا شيخ رياض الجنسية البدوها من طرف دي

تخريمة: فقدناك امبارح
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*و الله يا جماعة حيرتونا يعنى الفلسطينى دا حارس حارس و لا زى حراسنا ديل يوم فى السماء و عشرة فى الواطة ؟ 

*

----------


## ezoo2t

*أهم ما في الموضوع لو كان كويس حسب رؤية لجنة التسجيلات ممكن يلعب في الكونفدراليه ولا لا . . لانو الاهلي مشارك في الابطال . . يعني معلومة أنو الاهلي ما سجل رمزي صالح في الكشف الافريقي دي صحيحه ولا مغلوطه ؟ افتونا يا شباب ! !
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*التوفيق والنجاح لكل من ينضم للزعيم فى هذه المرحلة ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الاهلي عنده مؤسسيه لو كان افيد لما تركه رغم المعانه 
بختصارياحضري يابلاش
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*والله كلامك دا طمنا شويه المهم نرتاح من هاجس الحارس دا
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*التوفيق  والنجاح لكل من ينضم للزعيم فى هذه المرحلة ان شاءالله
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

رمزي صالح أفضل لاعب في تاريخ المنتخب الفلسطيني الحديث










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					


♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

بحسب استفتاء أجراه موقع كووورة الشهير
_______________________________
غزة – (رامتان) 25/4/2009 –
حصل رمزي صالح الحارس الدولي الفلسطيني المحترف في صفوف الأهلي المصري, على لقب أفضل لاعب في تاريخ المنتخب الفلسطيني الحديث, خلال الاستفتاء الذي أجراه موقع كووورة الشهير على صفحته الرئيسية, واستمر لمدة أسبوعين.
وحصل رمزي صالح على نسبة " 49.3 % ", من إجمال المصوتين الذين وصل عددهم إلى " 13390 " مشارك, فيما احتل المعتزل فرانشيسكو علام المركز الثاني بنسبة " 10.9 % ".
وجاء فادي لافي في المركز الثالث, وزياد الكرد في المركز الرابع, وروبرتو كاتلون في المركز الخامس, بينما احتل صائب جندية قائد المنتخب الفلسطيني وصاحب أعلى عدد من المشاركات الدولية المركز السادس في الاستفتاء.
ونجح صالح في الحصول على المركز الأول, نظراً لشهرته العربية وخاصة في مصر, التي تشهد في الآونة الأخيرة تألقاً لافتاً للحارس الفلسطيني مع ناديه الأهلي المصري, كان آخرها حصوله على لقب أفضل لاعب في لقاء القمة بين الأهلي والزمالك والذي انتهى بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين.
وتمثلت المفاجأة في حصول علام على المركز الثاني, على الرغم من الانتقادات الواسعة التي تلقاها المحترفون في الآونة الأخيرة, وهو ما أدى إلى اختفاء اللاعب علام عن الأنظار, قبل اعتزاله اللعب بشكل مفاجئ نتيجة معاناته من ظروف اقتصادية صعبة.
جدير بالذكر أن الاستفتاء شهد إدراج أسماء " 11 " لاعباً فلسطينياً, هم رمزي صالح وفادي لافي وفرانشيسكو علام وصائب جندية وزياد الكرد وتيسير عامر وروبرتو كاتلون وإبراهيم مناصره ولؤي حسني ومحمد السويركي وعماد أيوب.
ويأتي فوز رمزي صالح بأعلى نسبة تصويت، في ظل تنافسه مع لؤي حسني، الحارس الدولي السابق للمنتخب الوطني، والذي ساهم بشكل كبير في تحقيق الإنجاز الوحيد للمنتخب الوطني الفلسطيني في العام 1999، والمتمثل في الحصول على برونزية الدورة العربية التاسعة بالأردن، والتي لم يُشارك فيها رمزي صالح بسبب عدم حصوله في ذلك الوقت على الرقم الوطني (بطاقة الهوية)، بعد عامين من عودته مع عائلته إلى فلسطين قادماً من السعودية على سبيل الزيارة قبل استقراره في فلسطين، وانضمامه للمنتخب في العام 2000 بعد حصوله عليها.
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
كما ويأتي فوز صالح باللقب، بعد أقل من شهر على فوزه بلقب أفضل مُحترف فلسطيني في استفتاء موقع " كووورة فلسطينية "، وحصوله على جائزة الراحل عزمي نصار، ليكون بذلك قد فرض نفسه وسيطر على جوائز واستفتاءات هذا العام، والتي من المتوقع أن يحصل على المركز الأول فيما تبقى منها حتى نهاية الموسم 2009.
♥♥♥♥ ♥♥♥♥ ♥♥♥♥ ♥♥♥♥ 





مشكور ياخي على هذا الجهد الكبير 
وبذلك تكون اقنعت المشككين في قدرات الحارس الدولي الكبير رمزي صالح
الحارس الذي تالق امام الزمالك 
ليته يحافظ على مستواه ويقدم المرجو منه 
وبالتوفيق للجميع
:1 (4)::a12:
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الدافي فشل مع النادي السعودي ونجح مع المريخ 

لكن جمهور المريخ لا يعرف سوى تبخيص اللاعبين وتدميرهم 

لك الله يا مريخ
                        	*

----------

